# LJ's Website



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe this post should not be in review but somewhere else.
Just a thought


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hadn't noticed the speed thing, but the format seems to be back where it was before, which is a good thing. I was really missing the projects view…


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

+1 lepelerin. When you click on new post, this appears at the top of the page:

*Read Before Posting*
How do you decide where your post belongs?
Project - showcase your completed woodworking project
Blog Entry - write about your woodworking journey in a casual or tutorial format; whether it is a project in progress, inspiration or a challenge
Forum Topic - ask a specific question or post a specific request regarding woodworking techniques or tools
*Review - post your personal review of a woodworking tool, course, book, magazine or DVD*

*Choose your post type carefully *to help keep LumberJocks.com a unique and well organized resource for everyone.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

So, according to the review list a woodworking store with good customer service, or a type of finish, or a de-rusting solvent for example wouldn't fit? If so then there are a lot of infractions!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

one doesn't have to read the reviews description in the strictest sense to see that this post is not what the review section is for. It's for reviewing tools and products, not feedback on the website. This is a forum post. In fact, there's a whole forum section set aside for this kind of post.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*CharlesA: EXACTLY!!!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Get a rope!










String him up!










Oh what the hell… lets just have him drawn and quartered!










.
.
.
.
.












Thanks for the review DaddyZ! I noticed it's running a bit smoother too. And it's a PLUS that some of the missing functions are back too!


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

This place has more review Police than any forum I visit. Review Police on here muck up more conversations then protecting the rules they hold so dearly.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Screw a bunch of rules . . . . . do what the hell you want. They won't lock you up real long.

Edit: Something to think about . . . . There are no rules in woodworking! NONE! Don't be trying to make any.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*+1 joein10asee* great pics gave me a good laugh.


----------



## ThomasPittman (May 30, 2013)

Guess I'm like "most" people on here….Annoyed to click a review and find out it is not actually a review…Just something pushing other "real" reviews out of the 5 most recent.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess I'm not like "most" people on here…
Doesn't bother me in the least.

*It says right in the title*: LJ's WEBSITE

What would someone expect when they open it? 
Let's see, your in the review section, it say's *Lj's website* Right in the Title, 
You open it so you can complain that it wasn't what you thought it should be?
You open it just so you can say it belongs somewhere else?
sheesh!


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

For the nitpickers, there's nothing in the rules giving you the responsibility to chastise others. Maybe it's a character trait.

There is a small "Flag" at the bottom of the original post that gives you a chance to flag the post as "Spam," or "Offensive, abusive." Perhaps you should flag it if you feel strongly about it or just leave it alone and go on to something you're interested in.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, I'll tell you why I acted as the review police. When the website was messed up a. Umber if folks were saying that they were going to leave. LJ for another website. That got need to thinking why I landed here instead of own of the other ww websites. I realized that one of the primary reasons I find it so useful insists organization. I find the projects section very nice. It has a unique setup on the site with the way pics are displayed, and it makes it very convenient to browse projects. So, if you're looking for examples of entertainment centers, you can search on lJ, limit the results to projects, and all you see are finished entertainment centers, not questions about what wood to use or complaints about the new entertainment complex being built near your home. The forums are nicely laid out with the addition of the coffee lounge-that way there aren't complaints about Obamacare cluttering up the hand planes discussion. The blogs can be incredible where folks document the planning and building of a project, among other things.

The review section likewise has unique characteristics. Unlike the forums, the order of the posts is determined by the original post, not by the most recent reply. Because it is reserved doe hands-on reviews, there are a lot fewer posts than in the forums. So, a new post sits on the first page for a number of days. This makes it very convenient to visit the reviews every few days and browse the reviews to see what's new. In addition, if one searches the site for a Grizzly jointer and you limit it to reviews, one is returned is a list of posts by people who have hands on experience-very helpful. So, when one posts a "review" that lists marketing information, why you ordered it, and confidence that you expect that when you use it it will work well, that's not helpful as a review even though it is a perfectly appropriate forum post. Similarly, the OP's statement of thanks that the website is back working is a lovely expression, but it belongs, like the other 40-50 similar posts I've seen like it, on a forum, not taking up vitual real estate here in the review section. If it were a forum post I would ignore it since a lack of replies would mean that it would just roll off the front page. With the review parameters, it will stay near the top for days regardless.

The organization of the site is what makes the site useful. And since I've been here I haven't seen any site moderation of this sort like most sites, so members end up doing it. Flagging is supposed to be used for offensive or inappropriate posts. This was neither-just in the wrong place.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe this is in the wrong place, but one star down for all those folks who posted a project between 5 and 9 days ago, and 11 and 15 days ago and missed out on a chance at a Top3.


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

So you've spent a thousand more times complaining about how this one post could make the whole site inconvenient for you than it would take to simply skip over this "review." Besides, a quick search will find a number of instances of reviews of other websites. The purpose for reviews is pretty broad including books and magazines. It's not a great stretch to include websites. And this particular "review" is relatively quick and painless.

I agree the organization of this site is one of its best attributes. And like most similar sites, people arguing over trivial matters is one the least attractive features.

Give the guy (and the rest of us) a break.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The reason I clicked on it originally was because I was interested in a review of a website. I thought I might learn something about LJ and how to use it-perhaps,he would compare it to other websites. But it wasn't a review at all. That's the point. On other sites I frequent a mod would have moved this to the feedback forum and that would have been the end of it. That doesn't happen here.


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the reviewer, the site is a huge improvement from the last version. I love the projects on the front page which was primarily why I came to the site, as well as the reviews. The review itself could have used a little more detail, however, being I am a frequent visitor, I understood the intent. Before the initial change, I frequented this site several times a day (I won't admit I should replace the word day with hour in the prior sentence). Then the change, and I only visited every other day or so. Now I am back to visiting frequently.

Would this "review" be better served somewhere else? Probably. Is the elation the OP is feeling palpable and his reasoning understandable? It is to me


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, I thought it would be understood.

I am *reviewing* the Website as being better than it has been for a while. Also this is *MY OPINION *and to all you who don't like it or where I choose to post it - WHATEVER !!!!!

Some people on here sure are not afraid of casting stones !!!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

People "review" a lot of things; products, customer service, books and no one bitches.. I don't think there's anything wrong with this. If you don't want to read a review about the LJ web site don't click on a link in the review section that clearly states "LJ's Website".

I agree, the site is looking better.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Perhaps those who don't think this belongs in the reviews section should volunteer their time and become a forum moderator, then they could move things to other categories as they see fit….. and not have a fit when someone posts in an 'incorrect' area---


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Its moving a lot better Pat.

Im glad I read this thread. There's some giggle worthy stuff in here.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I have always thought that this was a great site. Nothing wrong with pointing it out. Even if there are some problems from time to time, the price is always right and there is a wealth of info to be taken from here.


----------



## ThomasPittman (May 30, 2013)

.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah! What Thomas Pittman said! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Great review, thanks for posting!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

CharlesA - Sometimes its best to keep your opinion to yourself - - - - trust me, I know.


----------



## ThomasPittman (May 30, 2013)

Yup….What juniojock said….people who have opinions get in trouble with other people that think everyone is entitled to have their own opinion….make sense????


----------



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

So, the split is about 50/50 slightly leaning toward the original post was okay. If nothing else, this says that maybe we don't need self-appointed monitors picking on every possible infraction. If this were spam or totally off-base, no one would argue.

There's no problem with having or voicing your own opinion, but when your opinion (no matter how honorable the intention behind it) is the basis for telling someone else what to do, your'e going to get some feedback.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

this is why so many have left here who gives a ******************** were things are put ppl on here now are so ********************ing anal


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have not noticed any change in speed…

I have noticed the Advertising that is BUTTING-IN just after the Main Post and the First post!
... I think it SUCKS…
... like an invasion of my thought process! 
... If I saw an AD that had a FREE saw, I think I would IGNORE IT!
... I think advertising has it's place… THIS advertising is not classy advertising… It's more of an INVASION of my Privacy!
... I hate the intrusion…
...I will learn to IGNORE IT!

That is only change I HAVE noticed… that I do not like.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe,

If the ads are bothering you, why not use Adblock Plus?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What is Adblock Plus?

edit: I just installed it… Hope it works… will let you know… 

*EDIT: Works Instantly! ... wonderful! OOps… now,LJ is going to be mad at me…*

*EDIT 3: This is GREAT! ... and it was SO simple to install! Thank you very much! LOL*


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

pommy, is that you. Where the hell have you been?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe,

Glad to hear it! I won't tell anyone if you don't!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

ChuckV… and it speeds UP the website amazingly!... a real BOOST in SPEED!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Joe … .

WHO SAYS you cant teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL…

SO TRUE!!! but, I learned about this one!

LOL

Thank you…


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

All this drama and no DKV? I hope he's ok.

I'm going to start a review of this review, in a *NEW* review. I don't think it's appropriate to review this review in the comments section.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not sure where anyone who said they were leaving is going to go. There are a few small niche sites, the big mostly useless overpriced magazine site, And the big site with a body of water in it's name full of grumpy, judgmental, myopic old men.

As for the ads, that's the one thing the all wet, grumpy old man site has in it's favor. If you donate (I think the magic number is $7 a year) then you see no ads.

Seems pretty simple, you either have a rich benefactor, charge admission, or have advertising. I'm pretty sure Tony Stark and Bruce Wayne already have hobbies…


----------

